# MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

Here is my latest project. I am making this set for a Vortexer here. I haven't been taking pictures of this one as I did with mine but GS Audio asked me if I had any and I told him I would take some. I was going to e-mail them to him but I thought I might as well post them here.
This post is nowhere near as detailed as when I did mine but it shows what I have so far. I would say I am about 90% there.
Here is a pic showing the difference between the original back of the MK4 look lights (the one on top) and the one that I modified (bottom). Notice how I streched out the opening and also reshaped the top/right corner of the housing:








Here is a close-up of the side of the housing. I think you can see the fiberglass work here. I painted it using high temp flat black paint:








Here is another shot showing the modified shape at the top of the housing:








This is one of the lids that I am modifiying. Notice how much I had to change the shape and extend the lid backwards to allow the projector and bulb to fit in there. I think I extended the lid back anout 2.5 inches. You can see the fiberglass work here really well. Also, I was in the middle of putting down a layer.








Here is a shot of the other lid almost finished:








In this shot you can see the temporary mold I made out of pink foam insulation:








Here is a picture of the projector placed inside the bezel. Notice how the bezel is contoured to fit the MK4 look oval-shaped reflector:








Here are some shots of the projector attached to the bezel:
















Here is the bezel fitted onto the molded reflector from the MK4 look lights:
































Well, thats all I got so far. I may post pics of the finished product in a few days...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

pics not showing but fototime said their site will be back up in 20mins from NOW!


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Cullen)*

You should be good to go now!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_You should be good to go now!

huh?







20mins doesnt always mean 20mins!







)


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Cullen)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
where the specs at


----------



## Moe Sizlack (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (VReihenmotor6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the fellow vortexer owes you a


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Moe Sizlack)*

Mariano, give me a call when you have a little free time........I'd like to discuss some thoughts.
Thx!!
BTW, looking as good as MINE were!


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Moe Sizlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moe Sizlack* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the fellow vortexer owes you a









i owe him more than a acouple of







's


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_
i owe him more than a acouple of







's

Still, well worth it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Mariano,
As usual...A very professional, OEM-looking job!
Looks very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I need to learn how to fiberglass as well as you.
It gets very messy with that crap that I use-I almost hate to use it.
Good shiit!
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I need to learn how to fiberglass as well as you.
It gets very messy with that crap that I use-I almost hate to use it.
Good shiit!
Later,

Thanks Nater!
What stuff do you use that is messy? You mean JB Weld?
Fiberglassing is actually quite easy. I had no idea how to work with it until I did my lights. One thing I learned very early on was that you HAVE to cut the cloth in small pieces in shapes to suit the area of the piece that you are doing. For instance, in the picture above that shows the one strip partly laid, I could have cut a huge piece that would cover the whole lid and then start to apply the resin. You can imagine that that big a piece of cloth wil wrinkle and fold onto itself making the end product look like crap. Instead you want o cut small strips and lay them down one be one. I usually do about 8 to 10 layers per section. It gives a nice thickness. Maybe about .10 " depending on the weight of the cloth you use.
The other thing that is good to know is to get light wheight cloth. Cloth and only cloth, not mat! The weight of the cloth goes something like 8 oz. per square fott or something like that. Get as light as possible because it is a lot easier to work with and is a lot less stiff than heavier weights which means it will bend easier around intricate shapes and stay in that shape.
Anothe trick is to mix only little amounts of the resin at a time. This way if you need more you can always mix more. That stuff is expensive. you don't want to be wasting it. 
I use a small painting brush. Cheap, nothing fanci. I mix the resin and then put down a pre-cut piece of fiberglass on the work and then dip the paint brush in the resin and spread it slowly on the cloth making sure it all gets wet. Then grab the next layer and the brush again and repeat.
After you are done with the brush make sure you clean it well using acetone. Otherwise you will go trhough so many brushes it won't be funny. It gets expensive fast!!!!
If you want I can take some detailed pictures on how to fiberglass as I am finishing these lights.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

No. The JB Weld is not messy...that's completely different.
It is the resin that is messy (IMO). But I think I know why (after reading your post)...it's b/c I wasn't cutting small pieces. It was crinkling and folding into itself and the resin was sliding off of it and landing on me and the lamps.
If you could take some pics (after you're done with these lights) it would help tremendously!
But I get the picture. Small pieces, lightweight stuff, and a paintbrush (and acetone to clean). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Later,


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (nater)*

don't even bother re using the paint brush
get some of the cheapo "acid brushes" the one time use metal shafted units that come in the big bundles
mix up only small amounts of resin/ hardener just a bit more than you will need
I use those reusable/ disposable glad tuperwareish containers 
(the really cheap rectangular ones, about 3" to 4" deep)
clean/ prepare your work surface
cut you cloth into small usable shapes that will work for the shapes you are glassing
wear gloves 
"wet out" the area you will be applying cloth to first with the brush
apply cloth
then apply more resin working it into the cloth so no white patches can be seen
at this stage you can roll your work with a specialized fiberglass roller, or carefully start in the middle of your piece of cloth and work radially to the edges making sure there are no voids between layers
when done, or your resin runs out/ starts to harden
put the brush back in the mix container
take off gloves
walk away for a bit
let it dry (the warmer and less humid the air the fast it will cure) 
(this is also dependent on your mix of resin/ hardener)
when you come back all the resin in the mixing cup should be hard
grab the used brush, pull it out
you no have a fiberglass Popsicle of sorts
toss it
and flex the sides of the container to get any remaining fiberglass resin out
start over at will


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (VReihenmotor6)*

VReihenmotor6, I agree with most of what you have said above but I will have to disagree with two things.
The first might just be personal preference. 
I prefer to re-use the brush. Its really simple to clean it out using acetone. Even if you buy the cheap acid brushes, you will find that you have to do the job in so many steps that you will go through a hundred of them per set of lights easily.
The second I think it’s a matter of the size of the job. Due to the small size of the work, you won’t be able to use the little rollers to take air bubbles out. You will have to do this with the brush itself. Its works real well. When I cut into the work with my dremmel to trim the excess I never fins and trapped air between the layers.
I agree with you completely though if you were doing larger areas that you need to use the rollers.
I completely forgot to mention the gloves!!! Thanks Vreinhemotor6. You will deffinetively need to use gloves! You can get the package of 50 or 100 of the latex or vinyl ones. They are disposable so no big deal. I find that you can use them about three times before they start to tare. 
As for my mixing container, I used the cap off of a spray paint can. I just removed the center that stick up inside. When I am done laying the glass, I just let it dry in there and mix the next batch when I work on it the next time. All that happens is that the bottom of the thing keeps getting thicker








Now, all the above is my experience with fiberglass. I am sure there are better ways to do it but I found this is the way that works best for me.


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Nice work Bugging55 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I do have a little question for your HID retrofit. How I can go those round shape bezels? Are they come by your xenon projectors? I checked the ebay and seemed most of the products are not come with the bezels. Did you make a pair by yourself?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (BigBears)*

he made those.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=701084


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (BigBears)*

Thanks! Like Robin said, I made those. I see he posted a link to my other project I did a while ago. Thanks Robin!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_Thanks! Like Robin said, I made those. I see he posted a link to my other project I did a while ago. Thanks Robin! 

Don't foget that "other" project you made........


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
Don't foget that "other" project you made........









Yes! That project! I didn't want to talk about it. Who knows what THEY are doing to it?!?!? I hope it doesn't work!!!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_
Yes! That project! I didn't want to talk about it. Who knows what THEY are doing to it?!?!? I hope it doesn't work!!!!!























I feel the same way!


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*

Hello Bugging55, have a question for you. When you connect the OEM ballast to the headlamp power socket, did you burn any headlight fuse? I tried to hook up the E46 3 series OEM ballast to the headlight socket and keep blowing fuse. I changed the fuse from 15A to 25A and still have the same problem. Do you have any similar issue?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (BigBears)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBears* »_Hello Bugging55, have a question for you. When you connect the OEM ballast to the headlamp power socket, did you burn any headlight fuse? I tried to hook up the E46 3 series OEM ballast to the headlight socket and keep blowing fuse. I changed the fuse from 15A to 25A and still have the same problem. Do you have any similar issue?











To safely operate OEM ballasts on factory HALOGEN wiring harness, you will need to use a fuse and relay. That is the only way you will be able to use them. If you contact *HID-online.com*, they may be able to sell you a set up that works right for your car. That is, just the wire harness. If you feel you can make the harness yourself, Nater had a great DIY in here somewhere just for that.
Later!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_If you feel you can make the harness yourself, Nater had a great DIY in here somewhere just for that.
Later!
 
On my website I've got a folder with some pdf files and a microsoft word file which is my DIY for relays and HID...
Here is the directory:
http://www.geocities.com/nfe10..._etc/ 
Later,


----------



## BigBears (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (nater)*

I will check the info you folks provided, thx~


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (BigBears)*

Here are some shots of the progress. These are of the polished bezels attached to the MK4 Looks Reflector mouldings.
Notice the JB Weld that I used to hold the bezels to the reflectors. JB Weld is nice stuff here because it can stand up to heat real nicely and it it strong as heck!
















































Edited: A couple of wrong pictures in there...



_Modified by Bugging55 at 1:42 AM 10-30-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Nice work bud!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*

all i can say is .... Drooollll... i can't wait to see them this weekend..nice work Mariano.!!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_Notice the JB Weld that I used to hold the bezels to the reflectors. JB Weld is nice stuff here because it can stand up to heat real nicely and it it strong as heck!]
 
I love JB Weld and have used it in every lighting application! I used it in my first (Hella dual round with E46 Projector retrofit) project over a year ago and has held up under the heat and horrible rattle of the bad SE Pa roads for that long!
That stuff is awesome!
Your project is coming along nicely.
Later,


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (nater)*

Well, these guys are DONE!!!!
Here are some pics to show the finished product (minus the install of course







)


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Nice work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Some REALLY NICE engineering there! But where is the head that DID the engineering??


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Some REALLY NICE engineering there! But where is the head that DID the engineering??










Whatever do you mean? Right there in the picture!!! Behind the camera















Edit:
Okay, here you go! I added a pic for you...










_Modified by Bugging55 at 11:05 PM 11-16-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bugging55* »_
Whatever do you mean? Right there in the picture!!! Behind the camera















Edit:
Okay, here you go! I added a pic for you...










Can I get this autographed in an 8 x 10?


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*

such a handsome man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (DRVRFWND)*








WOW IS ALL I CAN SAY RIGHT NOW!......


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (fahrfrumlosin)*

yeah, thats the quality conversion you should have gottten


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (VReihenmotor6)*

How did you set the low to high beam registration?
Since the low and high beam move together for aim, how did you set the aim of the high beam relative to the low beam?


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (DRVRFWND)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRVRFWND* »_such a handsome man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh! Quit it!! You are making me blush


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (HIDGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIDGolf* »_How did you set the low to high beam registration?
Since the low and high beam move together for aim, how did you set the aim of the high beam relative to the low beam?

Yes, in theory the high and low beams move together but there is a "little" give to the moulding. I just used the front face of the low beam reflector as my point of reference. The projector sits perpendicular to this plane. On OEM applications and in my mod, the projectors are attached to four little posts. Between the projector and the posts sit four rubber washers. You can tighten these washers more or less depending on how you want to aim your projector. (i.e. left to right, or up or down).
In any case, lets say you set your projector perfectly straight, since your light will have a low beam adjustment and a high beam adjustment, they are more or less independent within reason. I usually start adjusting against a wall (first the low beam) let say 5 turns and then the high beam by the same amount. Then I adjust the low beam again by X # of turns and then the high beam. I do this until I got things where I want them. So long as you move them more or less together, you a won't break anything since there is some give to the plastic moulding.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

so you did this on the car or against the kitchen wall?








Im surprized you didnt use a Hella 70mm Bi-Xenon (you have an older single function 70mm Xenon), such wonderful work and just missing the shutter for the dual function Xenon.


----------



## Bugging55 (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (HIDGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HIDGolf* »_so you did this on the car or against the kitchen wall?








Im surprized you didnt use a Hella 70mm Bi-Xenon (you have an older single function 70mm Xenon), such wonderful work and just missing the shutter for the dual function Xenon.

Well, after I finished the lights (more or less) myself and Vic (DRVRFND) mounted them on his car and we used my garage door to aling them. When we figured out what was needed to adjust, then we took them off and I fixed whaterver needed fixing and then closed the lights up.
On my car I do have bi-xenon. These lights in particular were going to be bi-xenon but unfortunately the bi-xenon projector won't fit in the housing because of the little circuit board box.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

the new Bi-Xenons are more compact and do not have the circuit board anymore. They are on the Ford Focus Bi-Xenon, BMW 7 series Bi-Xenon (E65), SAAB 9-3 Bi-Xenon, and all new hella 70mm Bi-Xenons.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (HIDGolf)*

I'm suprised you didn't remotly mount th circut board, only 2 wires go from the circut board to the solenoid


_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 8:23 PM 11-17-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (Bugging55)*

Hey....email me the pics so I can host them for you!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*

Mariano......still have those pics? I'd love to get them working again. I can host them for you.


----------



## KBofMontclair (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: MK3 MK4 Look lights with X5 HID Projectors (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Mariano......still have those pics? I'd love to get them working again. I can host them for you.

please do, the pics dont work


----------

